# Finally got a mess !



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Last year was terrible fishing for me in Chatawhatchee bay, only averaging a few flounder a trip and this year ant been much better for me until last night, my fishing partner and I finally rounded up a few, the largest being 22" and a little over 4 lbs. I sure hope it gets better :001_huh:


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats!! That's a gorgeous fish my friend!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice and can't wait to get one of your gig heads!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbsup: Nice !


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

You got some nice ones there Jim


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

glad you finally got time to go out and stick some Jim, great catch...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!!! Way ta get a few flats!!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice work Jim, glad to see you found some!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice. That one is a stud!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Flounder*

You gig them things? Nice job. Love them baked flounder!!!!!!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul of flounder. :thumbsup: That big girl would make a great stuffed flounder meal. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

